# A Guide to this Forum Room



## webbie

The Classic Stove Forum room will hopefully hold a lot of information on stoves which are no longer manufactured, but still in use.

Please note the NEW separate Fisher Stove Forum listed above this notice!

We are not experts at Antique Stoves, so may not be able to help with more ancient models.

If your question or comments pertain to more modern and generic parts of the installation (chimney, hearth, etc.) then you can post in the Hearth Room or other forums (Wood Shed, etc.)....or, of course, search the entire site using the site search - chances are that the answer you are looking for is already posted somewhere.

Our Wiki also contains some pics, specs, manuals and other info on Classic stoves - you can find them by either searching the wiki or with the site search above.

In a general sense, Hearth.com promotes the use of more modern and cleaner stoves - however, it is important that safety and other information on these older stoves to be available. Older stoves can be burned fairly clean with proper knowledge. Also, many people keep an older stove for very occasional or emergency use and need the information contained here for proper installation and use.


----------

